# PowerPoint 2010 split table command



## Pieralba (May 25, 2012)

Hi, I have PowerPoint 2010 which should have the split table command available under the merge section of the table layout tab but I only have merge cells and split cells. I looked under options but the command is not listed in the list of all the commands. How can I get this command?

Thank you


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You can split _table cells_ but not the table itself (not according to Microsoft anyway, and they should know what their own software can do): Merge, split, or delete table cells - PowerPoint - Office.com


----------

